# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Embroidery Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: What should I look for when getting embroidery done?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t21907.html

Q: I'm thinking about investing in embroidery - is it a good business to get into?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t9627.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t21515.html

Q: I need some information on digitising, where can I find that?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t8658.html

Q: What needles should I use?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t23327.html

Q: Do you have any other general tips?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t45052.html

Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite embroidery thread? (no pun intended) Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## John Wilson

What about a thread for different stitch types used in most software?


----------



## olivia888

Good Effort 
Many Thanks


----------



## Daddyof4

For us, Threadart has been the most trouble-free thread yet on either our Melco or our Brother PR-1000. This is when compared to Floriana, Robison-Anton, and Madeira. Threadart still beats them all. Coats and Clarke has been the most troublesome to the point we quit using it completely. In fact C & C has given us so much trouble that we will delay an order rather than use C & C.


----------



## idigitize4u

Thanks for all of this!!


----------



## cmconlon

Nice collection of questions and answers. Why not just use the search feild of the forum to find topics when we're looking for answers?


----------

